# Redid my 75g - tell me what you think please



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I took this as soon as I finished adding the water back in, so it's still somewhat cloudy. Not nearly as bad as I'd expected it to be though.

My plants are not doing the best - I need to rethink what I have in here I guess. I'll keep trying with them though.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the changes.

Gives it some depth


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

It's perfectly clear this morning - I can't believe how fast that cleared up !


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

So clear this morning.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow looks great
Plants look super healthy 
Nice !
Thanks for posting


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks great, I like this set up better than the other one. Plus do I see new rocks in there???


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Looks great, I like this set up better than the other one. Plus do I see new rocks in there???


Yes - followed some suggestions of checking out landscaping places, and with the amount we needed, we were told we could take as many as we could fit in our pockets without charge 

Rinse, scrub, bleach, rinse, rinse, dechlor, and ready to go


----------

